# FreeBSD 9.0 for my new Pc



## netpumber (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello out there.

I*'*m thinking to buy a new PC with these parts:

CPU:
AMD A8-3870K - 3 GHz - Cache L2 4 MÎ’
MOTHERBOARD:
GIGABYTE GA-A75M-UD2H or Asrock A75 PRO4 FM1 A75 ATX
RAM:
Patriot 8GB 1600MHz AMD Memory PERFORMANCE EDITION DUAL CHANNEL KIT
I want to install on it FreeBSD 9.0. Is there any known problem with this AMD CPU and *F*reeBSD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.0 Hardware notes
FreeBSD 9.0 Errata


----------



## vans9 (Apr 19, 2012)

Would it be a desktop? If yes, are you looking towards using built-in video card?


----------



## netpumber (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, *I* want it for desktop using the on-board video card.


----------



## netpumber (Apr 19, 2012)

You think that will not work with the on-board video card?


----------



## vans9 (Apr 20, 2012)

As far as I remember, this series of Radeon has from limited to no support. Try searching / asking freebsd-x11 list.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2012)

Radeon cards up to the 4000-series are supported with the current driver.  Anything newer, like the Radeon 6550 in that APU, is not currently supported.


----------



## netpumber (Apr 21, 2012)

So, it*'*s better to change the composition of the PC or to wait to support this video card?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2012)

It's unknown when Radeon KMS support work will be started.  At present, only Intel graphics have it, and it's still experimental.  So either add a Radeon 4000-series card (the 4650 has worked well for me), or an NVidia card with their binary driver.


----------

